# May I change my username?



## Champ-Pain (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello MOD: May I change my username from "JudoChampion" to "Champ-Pain"? Thanks in advance, for your consideration.  :angel:


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2011)

Could I change my name from Stevebjj to "Beefcake?"


----------



## Jenna (Oct 28, 2011)

As far as I am concerned, I have no issues with either of these changes.  Consider them approved.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2011)

Jenna, may I be a high priestess of some eastern religion?


----------



## Jenna (Oct 28, 2011)

Carol said:


> Jenna, may I be a high priestess of some eastern religion?


Carol, as long as your name is not already taken, I have no issue with such a change [though if you are not actually a high priestess of some eastern religion then the change may be in contravention of a MT statute].  Approved anyway by decree of it being Friday.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh I'm a modest type.  I'll always BE Carol.  I just thought being a high priestess would be fun, kinda looks good on the resume. :lol2:


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello, Ladies.  My name is Steve, but you can call me Beefcake.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2011)

"Hi Beefcake"

All this time I thought the B in your name was for Brazilian.  I had no idea you did Beefcake Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2011)

First shalt thou look at your screen name. Then shalt thou can change it three time, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt be able to change, and the number of the changes shall be three. Four shalt thou not change, neither change thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then thou is stuck with it.


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2011)

Carol said:


> "Hi Beefcake"
> 
> All this time I thought the B in your name was for Brazilian.  I had no idea you did Beefcake Jiu Jitsu.


Brazilian Jiu Jitsu's what I do.  Beefcake is what I am.


----------



## Steve (Oct 28, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> First shalt thou look at your screen name. Then shalt thou can change it three time, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt be able to change, and the number of the changes shall be three. Four shalt thou not change, neither change thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then thou is stuck with it.


Maybe I should change my user name to the "Spanish Inquisition."  Didn't expect that, did you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 28, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Maybe I should change my user name to the "Spanish Inquisition."  Didn't expect that, did you?



Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition! Amongst our weaponry are such diverse elements as: fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, nice red uniforms, and name changes - Oh damn!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, but you can only change it to, The Artist Formerly known as Judo Champion.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2011)

All name changes must be submitted in writing no later than 3pm in whichever timezone I happen to be in at the time.  Should it be after 3pm, a weekend, holiday or time for Scooby Doo, a surcharge of $0.00 must be submitted to cover expedited processing via Galifrey-Express, "When it absolutely has to be there a week ago Thursday". TM.

We will confirm all changes in the order they are received except when Old Man Withers is being unmasked for the 333rd time tonight, in which case we'll probably be too stunned to remember to hit send. So try the new name and if it works, you're in. Except when you forget how to spell it and we have to tell you who you are. Try not to forget, we tend to be quite creative in the naming department. If you don't believe me, ask our former mod "Old PoopyPants III".



Also for fasted and faster service, the Contact link at page bottom is the best non-Tardis method we have.


----------



## rlobrecht (Oct 28, 2011)

Bob,
That has to be the most incredibly off the wall, random, and hilarious way to say "yeah, hit us up at the Contact Us link" that I have ever read.

Rick


----------



## Buka (Oct 28, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> First shalt thou look at your screen name. Then shalt thou can change it three time, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt be able to change, and the number of the changes shall be three. Four shalt thou not change, neither change thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then thou is stuck with it.



You made me squirt tea through my nose!

Now, I must find a shrubbery.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 28, 2011)

rlobrecht said:


> Bob,
> That has to be the most incredibly off the wall, random, and hilarious way to say "yeah, hit us up at the Contact Us link" that I have ever read.
> 
> Rick



What was funny about it?  One of the perks of being Staff here is a temporal-equipped cell phone.  The only problem is that, for reasons that defy explanation, all calls are routed through Wardenclyffe Tower, and only every third call actually goes through.

Then, of course, there's the whole problem with calling today with a temporally adjusted cell phone.  It seems that Reverend Dodgson's pale royalty established the rules governing placing such calls, and they may only be made every other day...  It's call yesterday or call tomorrow, but never call today.


----------

